# Can't boot FreeBSD 11.0 FreeBSD 10.3 and work unstable FreeBSD 10.3 r.300060



## Oleg P. (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Everybody!

I was trying to boot FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE r310359 from CD
and FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE after upgrade from FreeBSD 9.3.
I've gotten a message

```
...
tsc_levels_changed: no max freq found
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 180 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 240 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 300 seconds for xpt_config
```
   <output has been truncated>
and boot is stopped without any other messages.

Also I was trying to boot FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE r.317153 20170420 from CD
I've gotten a message

```
tsc_levels_changed: no max freq found
...
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
```
   <output has been truncated>
and system began reboot...

When I was booting FreeBSD10.3-STABLE r.300060 I've gotten a message

```
...
tsc_levels_changed: no max freq found
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA MK6006GAH BZ002A> ATA-6 device
ada0: Serial Number 35CE7083S
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 57231MB (117210240 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA UJ-822Da 1.51> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Root mount waiting for: cbb1 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: cbb1 usbus3
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
fxp0: link state changed to UP
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS
```
   <output has been truncated>
but system was bootting.

I installed FreeBSD10.3-STABLE r.300060 but system is working unstable.
When I *plug in*, *plug out* AC/DC adapter, *launched hald*,
input `reboot` command system *was halted* with segmentation fault.

I've got files in the directory /var/crash
I've placed it to the https://we.tl/mG9yXi1QlQ

Hardware is

```
system.hardware.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S'  (string)
system.hardware.serial = '28194550-5300712'  (string)
system.hardware.uuid = '0ABF9C20-4B66-11C6-839B-00014A251DA8'  (string)
system.hardware.vendor = 'Sony Corporation'  (string)
system.hardware.version = 'J000Q564'  (string)
system.kernel.machine = 'i386'  (string)
system.product = 'VGN-T2XRP_S J000Q564'  (string)
```

Anybody tell me please
Is it a bug of core?
And Do I need to report about my problem in the bugzilla?
How can I fix my problem?
Thank You very much for the help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2017)

10.3-STABLE Revision 300060 is almost a year old. I suggest you try 10.3-RELEASE or 11.0-RELEASE first.


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm trying it today.
Please, Look at the begin my first message.


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 21, 2017)

Now I'm trying to boot FreeBSD-11.0-RELEASE 2016.09.29 from DVD.
I'm getting a message

```
tsc_levels-changed: no max freq found
...
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 120 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 180 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 240 seconds for xpt_config
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 300 seconds for xpt_config
```
and system is stopping boot.
Now I'm waiting messages from system.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2017)

xpt(4) is related to storage, so it looks like it has issues with the controller, the disk or the cable. Also make sure the laptop has the latest BIOS/UEFI that's available.


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 21, 2017)

Now I check BIOS.
It's a last version of BIOS for my notebook.
BIOS version is R0052G7. I check it on site sony.com
https://www.sony.ru/electronics/support/downloads/Z0002620


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry, I forgot, sometimes I've gotten a message

```
Irq7 stray
```

But older versions FreeBSD 8.4 and 9.3 were working very well on my older laptop Sony.


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello Everybody!
I am trying to solve my problem and I need a help and yours advice.

I found where I've got a message. It's from function *cpufreq_curr_sysctl* in the file
*/usr/src/sys/kern/kern_cpu.c*
But I don't understand if "we" get an error, then what are "we" doing?

```
for (n = 0; n < devcount; n++) {
       count = CF_MAX_LEVELS;
       error = CPUFREQ_LEVELS(devs[n], levels, &count);
       if (error) {
           if (error == E2BIG)
               printf(
           "cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS\n");
           break;
       }
       best = 0;
       bdiff = 1 << 30;
       for (i = 0; i < count; i++) {
           diff = abs(levels.total_set.freq - freq);
           if (diff < bdiff) {
               bdiff = diff;
               best = i;
           }
       }
       error = CPUFREQ_SET(devs[n], &levels[best], CPUFREQ_PRIO_USER);
   }
```
_I can't found where this error is processed.
When system is booting I get a few messages "cpufreq: need to increase CF_MAX_LEVELS".
But,


		Code:
	

#define CF_MAX_LEVELS 64

If I increase it to, for example, 128. Is it right?

And Tell me please
What is the error E2BIG?

Thank you very much._


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi! I check my dev.est

```
dev.est.0.freq_settings: 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
dev.est.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.est.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.est.0.%location:
dev.est.0.%driver: est
dev.est.0.%desc: Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control
dev.est.%parent:
```
If I remember when I used FreeBSD 9.3 it was dev.ich (???)


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi!
I'm trying to understand how work cpufreq.
In the man pages about cpufreq

```
The following device drivers offer absolute frequency control via the
     cpufreq interface.  Usually, only one of these can be active at a time.

     acpi_perf  ACPI CPU performance states
     est        Intel Enhanced SpeedStep
     ichss      Intel SpeedStep for ICH
     powernow   AMD PowerNow! and Cool'n'Quiet for K7 and K8
     smist      Intel SMI-based SpeedStep for PIIX4
```
I've checked device drivers and
System has two devices at the same time:

```
dev.est.0.freq_settings: 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1
900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800
/-1 600/-1 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1
 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600
/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1
 800/-1 600/-1
dev.est.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.est.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.est.0.%location:
dev.est.0.%driver: est
dev.est.0.%desc: Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control
dev.est.%parent:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_perf.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%location:
dev.acpi_perf.0.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.0.%desc:
dev.acpi_perf.%parent:
```

Is it OK?


----------



## Oleg P. (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi!

Please, help me.

I can write a code for my laptop.
But I don't know where to search trouble.
I was trying to boot different releases of FreeBSD 11 and FreeBSD 10.3.
Only FreeBSD 10.3 release r.300060 is booting.

I can fix source code of core and then compile and install kernel,
but I need advices and helps.

And now, I can't come back to the FreeBSD 9.3 because I've removed it.
After FreeBSD I really don't want to come back to the Windows XP.


----------



## Oleg P. (May 12, 2017)

Hi!
I think my problem is Pentium M processor.

I've been boot FreeBSD 9.2 from DVD and checked system devices:

```
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_PR_.CPU0
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=none _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.freq: 1200
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 700/-1 600/-1 525/-1 450/-1 375/-1 300/-1 225/-1 150/-1 75/-1
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1/1 C2/2/1
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% 0.00% last 130us
dev.cpufreq.0.%driver: cpufreq
dev.cpufreq.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.est.0.%desc: Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control
dev.est.0.%driver: est
dev.est.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.est.0.freq_settings: 1200/-1 1100/-1 1000/-1 900/-1 800/-1 600/-1
dev.p4tcc.0.%desc: CPU Frequency Thermal Control
dev.p4tcc.0.%driver: p4tcc
dev.p4tcc.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.p4tcc.0.freq_settings: 10000/-1 8750/-1 7500/-1 6250/-1 5000/-1 3750/-1 2500/-1 1250/-1
```
When I've checked and compared system devices in the FreeBSD 10.3
I didn't found system device *dev.p4tcc*

I'm still trying to solve my problem
And I need a help.

Thanks.


----------

